# IBS Issues and Questions



## Rose23 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey All,I am 23 and I have been dealing with IBS for about 3 years now. It came on all of the sudden and it has definitely affected my life in many ways. I pretty much always have constant diahrrea and abdominal pain. Every time that I eat, it becomes just a waiting game. Also, if my emotions change in any way, it becomes more severe. I have tried shifts in diet, increasing and decreasing exercise, herbal remedies, and meditation all to no avail. Does anyone have any suggestions for alleviating the pain? I used to be much stronger but now I am always tired and can barely stand up straight at times. Also, my coloring is much lighter and I become easily dehydrated. I would appreciate any advice or help. I feel for everyone out there who is experiencing the same symptoms. Thanks Guys,Rose


----------

